# top two photography magazines?



## andress (May 30, 2012)

I would like to get a subscription.  What the top two?


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2012)

Shutterbug, and I can't think of a second one.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 30, 2012)

Shutterbug is the best, and, if you enjoy lanscape photography, Outdoor Photography. And Digital Photography is a pretty good magazine.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

when I set up my business, I get that mail about cheap subscription.  Kinda like at doctor offices.  I just picked the 2 photography magazines on there.  American Photo and Popular Photography.  They seem pretty good.  Im looking for one that is more specific toward wedding industry next.


----------



## Josh66 (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Im looking for one that is more specific toward wedding industry next.


Rangefinder is pretty heavy on wedding stuff.  One of the reasons I don't like it very much.


----------



## JClishe (May 31, 2012)

Are there any magazines that specialize in glamour in photography? (besides Maxim  )

I also get Popular Photography and American Photo because I got some cheap coupons for them.


----------



## jaomul (May 31, 2012)

Playboy is in the top 2


----------



## JClishe (May 31, 2012)

In all seriousness the new Treats Magazine looks pretty good, but it's expensive.

MAGAZINE - Treats! Magazine | Treats! Magazine  <----NSFW


----------



## Phil_G (May 31, 2012)

I like Popular and Rangefinder


----------



## BlackDog's (May 31, 2012)

There's so many but I'd have to say my favorites would be LensWork and Aperture.  Probably not the top 2 as far as the market goes.  I also like Outdoor Photographer, American Photo and B&W + Color.


----------



## hallsworthb (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in the UK, so may not be too much help, but here we have "PhotoPlus - Canon edition", which is good because it focusses {sic} on all things Canon - Bodies / Lenses / etc as well as all the other things that other magazines do. So the one in front of me covers Techniques - D-DSLR skills and shortcuts for improving your shots today; Quick fixes for taking stunning portrait photos; Add motion to motors / Car photo skills; Underwater photo techniques, together with in-depth review of All-in-one superzooms (Canon EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS; Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS; Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM; Sigma 18-125mm f/3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM; Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 II DC OS HSM; Sigma 18-250mmf/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM; Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 D1 II VC PZD (Best on Test); Tamron 29-300mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di VC
Also they do a different Reader + Expert session each month - This month "Help me buy an ND filter".
They are here: www.*photoplus*mag.com/

Another good one for Canon - I assume available in the USA - is the "EOS magazine" - but this is very Canon. They are here: EOS magazine for Canon SLR owners

I would caution care - Try before you buy a subscription. I am just reading Digital Camera Magazine and got annoyed because they produced what should have been a good article on post processing 2 images into a single one with perfect exposure, but then told you what settings to use in photoshop without discussing the reasons behind those adjustments.
I also got annoyed because they assumed that everybody likes "Creamy Water". I don't 

Best Wishes
Bob


----------



## andress (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Are these subscriptions ones that are bought through the company only or can i get it at a discount online magazine rack?


----------



## bhop (Jun 2, 2012)

The only two photography magazines I enjoy are B&W, and Color.. but I think they merged into one magazine called B&W+Color.  It's one of the few magazines that concentrates more on photos than gear.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2012)

Designer said:


> Shutterbug, and I can't think of a second one.





HughGuessWho said:


> Shutterbug is the best









Are you even serious right now?


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2012)

American photography magazine generally suck. Articles repeat every 14 months or so, and the articles are to often just thinly disguised advertisements for some product.

The 2 magazines I do get are Rangefinder and Photoshop User. Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP

Photography News | Imaging and Photography Magazine - Rangefinder


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

Rangefinder 						mag is definitely good because it's free and it has a lot of great tips! Here it link for it - Free Rangefinder


----------



## HughTFall (Jul 20, 2012)

I voted for Popular Photography because it is updated and well-labeled. I could not think of another one aside from National Geographic Magazines.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 20, 2012)

What do you want from the magazine?

If you want some helpful tips on how to use a camera, get one year of anything glossy with the word PHOTO in the title, the word "Tip" somewhere on the cover, and a picture of a big black camera. Photography hasn't changed except for some fiddly details for 150 years, there's nothing more to say, so they say it all about once a year.

If you want great photography to look at, well, that's one thing.

If you want equipment reviews, that's another thing.

I don't know how who's the market leader in what, but just "what's the best" isn't a question with an answer.


----------



## joel28 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a magazine that focuses on still life/product photography.


----------



## KenC (Nov 29, 2012)

If you have any interest in looking at fine-art black & white photography you need to check out LensWork.


----------



## scanmyphotos (Jan 28, 2013)

There are so many magazines which can help and improve your photography but these two are best 
*Shutterbug* and *Practical photography*.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 28, 2013)

_Click _is a new one and I am loving it. It is geared more toward women.


----------

